# How far to push the chemicals?



## laser (May 29, 2004)

I print a lot in a Fujimoto roller type print processer using RA4 chemistry.

I usually start off running  the dev' bath it at 38 degrees and then notch it up to gradually up to about 42 degrees when the blacks start to go blue.

Usually when I try and go higher everything starts getting quite muddy.
Does anyone know any tricks to get some more use out of the chemistry?

I use Agfa dev and bleach fix, and a mix of water and acetic acid as a stop bath.

Cheers!


----------



## ksmattfish (May 29, 2004)

When the blacks started going blue I always replaced the developer.  This was when I was in school, so I didn't really have to worry about chemical cost though.


----------



## laser (Jun 2, 2004)

nobody got any tips then?

Anyone else do there own RA4?


----------

